# Brittany, Site recomendations/Must see places?



## Grievous (Jun 27, 2005)

Hi All,

We are off to Brittany for the first time in the middle of June for 18 nights and would like a few site recommendations/must see places from your travels please. Its just me and the misses and 2 english pointers so would also be interested in any good doggy walking places, beaches particularly?

Thx simon.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Where*

Hello,

My Sister lives in SAINT-MICHEL-EN-GREVE, thats nice for walking. There is an Aire in the town too!.

My Favorite is Benodet, very nice area and lovelly Beaches.

Trev.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Quimper - lovely city.


----------



## petie (Dec 9, 2007)

*brittany*

Hi,we stayed on a wonderful site in brittany last april that may suit you ,the town was called Plouescat,La baie du Kernic,tel 0033298698660.there are wonderful walks along the beach the people are very helpful.there is also an aires de service just outside the site where you can stay for free.


----------



## brendan (May 9, 2005)

*Sites Brittany*

We have camped in Brittany & West coast of France the past few Years. Lots of sites near the beachs and Dog Friendly.
We particularly liked Camping Longchamp at St. Lunaire, about 10Kms west of Dinard and convenient for St. Malo.
Site is about 100 yards from lovely beach see website:-
http://www.camping-longchamp.com/

We have also stayed at municipal site at Penthievre, near Quiberon, SW Brittany . Enormous site ( 900 pitches) actually on the beach. We have been meeting up with group of Ancient windsurfers there for past few years off again this year.
http://www.seavets.co.uk/venues/quiberon.htm
lots of other venues, caravan club guide book to european sites vol 1 quite useful.
Brendan


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Simon;

Don't forget to check out our own database for >Brittany< :wink:

pete


----------



## Dougle (May 18, 2006)

Hi

This a good site just outside Benodet
<Here>

Dave


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

I agree with Trev, Benodet is lovely. Nice site in the town Camping Le poulquet (I think that's how you spell it, will check I get a chance and edit accordingly!)

We also did a tour of the little cities of character, go into any french tourist office and you can pick up the brochure on them. They all had aires in or beside them. Most of them were magnificent walled medieval towns well worth visiting.

Enjoy

Arizona


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Arizona said:


> We also did a tour of the little cities of character, go into any french tourist office and you can pick up the brochure on them.


I'd never heard of these but have just looked them up and found this:

http://www.frenchentree.com/france-brittany-tourism-leisure/DisplayArticle.asp?ID=8051

Thanks for the idea. We're hoping to go to Brittany at the end of March and this looks like a great itinerary.

G


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Brittany*

You might find during summer season you might not be able to take your dogs on the beach. look for signs . Please use the tourists offices as you will find all the Aires and where you can park your m/h. they are a must for finding out about your location and much more. lots of good Aires in brittany . take some warm clothes as they get uk weather (before you) enjoy


----------



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

*brittany*

And if you fancy an Aire try Pleneuf-val-andre you are right by the marina and a shortish walk to a lovely beach/bay.

Pete


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

Hi Grizzly

Yep, that's what I was talking about. The tourist office have a lovely pack containing maps and brochures of all these little cities. It was around 5 euro and well worth purchasing. Just be careful as most of them are not suitable for driving through. We generally parked on the aire which in most cases was within a short walk of the cities.

Enjoy

Arizona


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Nobody has mentioned the Pink Granite Coast in the North. Perros-Guirec, Tregastel, Ploumanach. Wonderful scenery and good walks with the dogs.

Douarnenez and surroundings in the far West is also a nice area. Quimper, Audierne, Benodet, Concarneau, Pont Aven

Anywhere in the South around La Baule, Le Croisic, Guerande, Le Pouliguen.

Don't forget the North East with Dinant, Dinard, St. Malo, Cancale, Mont St. Michel and Granville.

Hope this helps


----------



## Grievous (Jun 27, 2005)

Thankyou everyone for the fantastic response, Great Forums and great members! I will get on and have a good look at all the recommendations so far. We used alot of the info as Peejay said last year for the Champagne area it was invaluable.


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi Grievous
We visited France for the first time last year with our 2 dogs and found it more dog friendly than we could have hoped. We went in September and the dogs could walk on lots of the beaches many completely deserted. Nice walk around the peninsula at Erquy - park the far side from the town and walk round to the town for a seafood platter then back through the town and pine forests to the van. 
Also big beaches at St Cast Le Guido with a nice cliff top walk from the aire above the harbour (which you need to get to early as it gets busy but the view is worth it).
Judy Smiths book of Walks in Brittany is well worth getting for lots of extra ideas - town, countryside and cliff top walks of varying lengths.
Feel free to PM if you need any extra info
Enjoy
Sally


----------

